# Can we make friends?



## Sunnygirl2 (Jan 12, 2011)

I moved to Sharm El Sheikh a year ago now. I am relatively happy and settled but as I work primarily from home and I have all the joys and responsibilities that a young child brings - I have found it more difficult to meet people and make friends than I anticipated. I hate to admit it but I have found myself starting the new year feeling a little lonely and homesick.

Does anyone know of any social groups here in Sharm? or networking ? Or any other sensible suggestions please?


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Sunny Lawyer said:


> I moved to Sharm El Sheikh a year ago now. I am relatively happy and settled but as I work primarily from home and I have all the joys and responsibilities that a young child brings - I have found it more difficult to meet people and make friends than I anticipated. I hate to admit it but I have found myself starting the new year feeling a little lonely and homesick.
> 
> Does anyone know of any social groups here in Sharm? or networking ? Or any other sensible suggestions please?


I know of a networking website in Sharm I can't post the link here; there are some very nice people on it, there is an elderly lady in her 70's who is very nice and helped me, I will send you the link via PM


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

Sunny Lawyer,

I moved to Sharm myself just under a year ago and I've yet to hear of any decent social groups or clubs. There is a womens only club but from what I hear it's relatively clicky and not very welcoming which is a shame really although I'm a guy and wouldn't be allowed to join anyhow!

I think living in Sharm can be difficult for those on their own, I'm here on my own and I have just a small number of friends, less than 5 actually! 

I think it also depends on where you are living in Sharm, Nabq is said to be the social hub of expats and where most live. I myself live not far from Naama and there's a few English around here but I've found it hard myself to mingle and meet new people.

I hope you manage to find some nice group or something and if you ever fancy a chat, PM me


----------

